# My 'Little Star' TT



## VictoriaRose (Dec 26, 2007)

Trying to put photo of my little one her name is 'Star' short for Orions Little Star, she is a Tibetan Terrier 7 months old and is so lovely, but her legs are like springs she jumps on and over everything, she is on You tube if you fancy a laugh, type Tibetan Terrier Star and it should come up.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Very cute indeed.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she is so sweet and cute


----------



## VictoriaRose (Dec 26, 2007)

Dont know why the photos came up so big ?? any ideas ?
Heres another one with her eyes showing


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Such a pretty breed. 
Dont know why your pics are so big, Theyr almost life size!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

She is lovely coat looks good too - are you going to show her?

My little girl Kaya needs to grow her coat back in she is almost 18 months now and has taken some of her coat out  but love her just the same she is the most spoilt dog living in our house!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dog she looks very sweet


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Heres Kaya

















As a baby


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

awww how sweet


----------



## Ace1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

We have an almost identical young lady - Maggi - 3 years old. 

I believe that you should cut the hair around her eyes and boy will you them see some personality.

Sorry did not manage to load her picture.

Ace


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Soooooooooooo cuddly looking !


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

she's lovely! My boxers legs are like springs, she jumps everywhere and it drives me mad


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great picture of a lovely breed


----------



## VictoriaRose (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the lovely comments, yes we hope to show her this year a couple of times, dont suppose she will be as famous as some of her ancestors, 6 out of 8 of her gt.grandparents were champions in european countries. Her coat has got better and smoother since I started using Ojon hair detangler on her, the coat is a nightmare, brushing her thoroughly every other day sometimes isnot enough especially if she gets wet eeeugh!.

Love the pic of Maya she is a TT obviously, can see the shape of the body and the tail. 

Would like to see pic of Maggi, if you could manage it. I dont want to cut her hair as its not the thing to do if you are going to show TT's, but funny I bought some of those little tiny latex hair bands, and put them in tonight.
she sat on the settee as usual and when the one show was on a rescue dog came on the tv, and she barked madly at it !!, she can see better now, !!
and she alsobarked at herself in a mirror, so we have had a funny evening.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Have you shown before, or is this your first venture into the show ring??

Kaya is shown in the photos she was just 11 weeks will have to get some up to date ones of her, I also had one the same colour as your little girl but unfortunately he went way to big and didn't like having any coat so used to chew it off his legs once it got beyond about 1" long - he was fine when he was kept in a puppy clip.

Look forward to seeing you at the shows.


----------



## VictoriaRose (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry got your doggies name wrong its Kaya not Maya finger slipped on the keyboard, its been a long day. 
We havent shown before, always had mongrels, but we think Star is so beautiful (I know everyone else thinks the same of their dogs), and we want her to meet other people and dogs. My husbands niece shows regularly at Crufts, she has collies,
We are going to a show in April and another one in May in the midlands, but I want to get her introduced to ringcraft first cos shes a little terror, and if I dont she will wreck the place. 
She had quite short fur until about 4-5 months then it suddenly exploded and grew like mad,  This is her first photo with my daughter. AAAHHH


----------

